# ¿Qué tal Carmén?



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Musinga and selcetions from Carmen, the suites and other works inspired by Bizet's opera
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/378-qu-tal-carm-n.html


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

These are my Carmens

CARMEN PLACIDO DOMINGO (HI-FI) OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN ANNA MOFFO - LORIN MAAZEL OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN METROPOLITAN OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN MARIA EWIN OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN VANCOOVER - (MISE EN SCENE FANTAISISTE) OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN Jessye Norman, Mirella Freni, Neil Shicoff (Radio France, Se iji Ozawa) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
BIZET GEORGES Carmen Karajan, Bumbry, Vickers, Freni, Diaz OPERA DVD 16/01/2010 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN SUNG IN RUSSIAN, BOLSHOI, ERMLER 1982 OPERA DVD VIDEO/MUSIQUE GRAVE 08/10/2010 
BIZET GEORGES CARMEN (actes II et III) 

Many on DVD

Martin


----------

